# Something old, something new, something borrowed.......



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Something Green?

I've been really busy lately getting my photos together and setting up a display for a local artist market. Saturday was my first day selling and it was quite a test to get everything set up and ready to sell. Then the weather turned on us..... 

All the regular vendors said it was a really slow day so I guess I should be glad that I broke even. I intend to be there at least all summer, we'll see how it goes before deciding what to do in the fall.

With all my great photos on the monuments and cycling doesn't it figure that the first photo I sold was a floral. 

I was just happy to get that first sale. I learned a lot and have a lot of ideas on how to do things better in the next few weeks.

Busy, busy, busy. When am I ever going to have time to take any new photos?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Green you ask? Old you ask? Borrowed you ask?*

Well it is like this;

I quit the bike shop to sell my photos. One of the last things I did was ask Waterford if they had time to repaint Miss M's fixte. Alas, this is their busiest time of the year so they wouldn't have time until the late fall.

Not that there is anything wrong with her ride but it is 2 1/2 years old and it is by far her favorite. Didn't really need repainting but I wanted to do something nice for her.

"I know" says I, "Instead of a repaint I'll sell it and get a new one."

Well I've got the new one now. I'll borrow some parts from her old one for a while and put the new stuff that has already arrived on. Won't be complete till tomorrow but it is looking good.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*Bravo*

Congratulations on the first sale. It sounds like a tough racket, but your photos stand out here and I'm sure they'll stand ou there. Who has ever seen an MB1 orignal piece and not been blown away?

post script - maybe I'm seeing it wrong, but why is there a drilled bridge in that peppermint Waterford's chainstays?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

"I know" says I, "Instead of a repaint I'll sell it and get a new one."

LOL I like that. But you should keep the old one just in case....well who knows.

The guy I was riding with today had his cleat come off of his shoe and stick in the pedal. I tried to talk him into getting a new bike.

TF


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Alex-in-Evanston said:


> Congratulations on the first sale. It sounds like a tough racket, but your photos stand out here and I'm sure they'll stand ou there. Who has ever seen an MB1 orignal piece and not been blown away?
> 
> post script - maybe I'm seeing it wrong, but why is there a drilled bridge in that peppermint Waterford's chainstays?


Fender mount?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

MB1, you're building yourself a nice portfolio of bikes to go with those photos. The paint gets nicer with every frame.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It is a full on road bike with track ends.*



Alex-in-Evanston said:


> Congratulations on the first sale. It sounds like a tough racket, but your photos stand out here and I'm sure they'll stand ou there. Who has ever seen an MB1 orignal piece and not been blown away?
> 
> post script - maybe I'm seeing it wrong, but why is there a drilled bridge in that peppermint Waterford's chainstays?


2 bottle bosses, brake cable routings, road angles and yes the ability to install fenders since it is more than likely to be her "everyday" bike. The base color is "Pond Green" with darker metallic green panels, headtube and fork blades.

I think the paint job came out real fine.

And like bigbill once said, not much point in having the good stuff unless you are going to use it a lot.

I think Miss M is likely to use it a whole lot.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*All the credit goes to Waterford for this paint job.*



OverStuffed said:


> MB1, you're building yourself a nice portfolio of bikes to go with those photos. The paint gets nicer with every frame.


I told them I wanted panels and 2 light greens, they took it from there. When I signed off on the frame the written instructions to the painters said "Make it pretty."

I'd say they made it pretty.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Stop the Madness!!!!*

I absolutely LOVE your Waterfords! I take that back, I'm in lust with them. My first real road bike was a Schwinn OS Paramount (Japanese version) and ever since I've had a soft spot in my heart for Schwinn steel frames (with lugs, no less!). My latest and greatest acquisition is a Schwinn Wheaties Paramount. Anyway, if you post another Waterford picture I may have to pull the trigger and give Waterford a call . . .

Good on ya!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Congrats on the sale!*

Sorry about the weather bummer, glad to hear you made a sale before the skies opened. My friend was moving on Saturday and needless to say everything was soaked **sigh**

The bike is beautiful as per usual, you two have fantastic taste.  Can't wait to see picts of the new bike kitted out.
Cheers
Z


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I dare say, this it not the bike I saw Miss M riding through the Georgetown campus this morning, just before all the rain started again. It looked suspiciously like an old beater Rivendell. She does know she's spoiled rotten, doesn't she?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

MB1 said:


> "I know" says I, "Instead of a repaint I'll sell it and get a new one."


Isn't that kinda like buying a new car because the ashtrays are full in the old one?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

snapdragen said:


> Isn't that kinda like buying a new car because the ashtrays are full in the old one?


If we ever find anything but loose change, power bar wrappers or valve caps in the ashtrays of our car we are selling it!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

nice pics!

one suggestion on selling the photos: offer some in nice frames which, in your opinion, complement the photo. getting a photo framed is a pain and can be expensive if you go that route. you can probably have it framed for a bit less if you do some homework.

good luck in the wild world of retail.

a buddy sells photos and does well by hanging them with prices in the local coffee shop.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*egads!*



MB1 said:


> I quit the bike shop to sell my photos.


hopefully you kept some good contacts for parts deals. Either that or you'll be rolling in so much cash from photo sales that full retail won't bother you 

good luck - I like your direction.

Jeff

PS - rockin' paint.


----------

